# van buren state park



## Streetguy (Mar 23, 2007)

I have a faimly camping trip planed for the firsr week in August. Anyone know how the fihing is at Vanburen state park.


----------



## leovpin (Mar 18, 2009)

To be very honest it isn't the hottest. They claim to have decent catfish in there, along with bass and of course, gills. I went up there a coupe of times without success and all I have seen was a guy catching some carp. Maybe it is me


----------



## Streetguy (Mar 23, 2007)

It seems most state parks the fishing is not very good any one have any sugestions.


----------



## Taylor78 (Nov 18, 2008)

Is the Ramp working at VB State Park? Went last fall and it was closed.


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

This lake could be a decent fishing spot, but ODNR is no better at developing inland lakes than they are at maintianing lakefront beaches. VB lake is seldom more than a couple of feet deep, so shallow, one even has trouble paddling a kayak. This is the way it was built back in the 1950's...very very shallow so the carp keep it riled up and muddy, it over heats and thus lacks the oxygen needed for real fish to survive. The creek east of the bridge does have 4-5' of water in some places and a stone bottom, there you can catch some bass and gills before the water gets warm in late July-Aug. The lake needs to have the earth dam at the west end raised with the dredgings from the bottom of the entire lake, so that it is 6-10 feet deep, and then you would be able to go there and catch real fish. But ODNR has -0- money to improve facilites, so this will remain a "horse" park, and bird watching facility. They have even removed the camping area there....could be such a nice area if controlers had any sense of land use management........but ODNR is strictly budget driven.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

while in the area, try the resivoirs in North Baltimore. they are only 5 mins away. take live bait , gills and some perch should keep you busy.


----------



## Streetguy (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks for everones replies.


----------



## bgwlbrstyl (Jan 24, 2009)

just there today. fished by the ramp. didn't have live bait and never got a bite. never put a boat in and don't know if i would without 4x4 lol. i guess the ramp is gravel but i dont know how far or the slope. if you do any good give info.


----------



## mss420 (Feb 26, 2009)

from all of the experiance ive had there, the only thing worth doing is bowfishin for carp but even the size and quality of fish them isnt very impresive.


----------

